# T-Jet 2 problems after replacing head and ribbon cable



## davitos (Sep 5, 2007)

hey guys,

hopefully you can help me.

my problem is that after we changed head - i realized ink has somehow invaded on of the slots that the ribbon cable connects and the ink made the connectors/teeth on the cable to oxidize (2 teeth) - thats why we also replaced the ribbon cable.
we made sure that all the cables (esp. the one that goes into carriage assembly is properly seated)

after that printer works fine until you perform a head cleaning (by pressing ink button or via software). once you do that, our printer somehow resets after doing 2 cleanings (loosing usb connection for a sec) and it cannot seem to find home after the head travels - it stops somewhere and error light and all ink lights are blinking very fast.

now comes the fun part - if we let the printer sit for about an hour it works again (seems to have cooled down). we can print 10-15 shirts until the point where we have to manually do a head cleaning. then it stops again in the middle of a cleaning cycle and travels and cannot find home and stops somewhere with error light and ink lights blinking very fast. so we power down, remove all cable and wait 1h to go back to finishing a job.

support said it might be mainboard fuse but i am not sure.

so maybe you could help?

anything is apprechiated.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

It sounds like a mainboard fuse, except that it resets after unplugging for an hour. That makes me wonder. You might try a new set of cables with a new head. It is possible that something is shorting.


----------



## davitos (Sep 5, 2007)

ribbon cable, print head and capping assembly are brand new - in fact the problem started after replacing both.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Is it possible that the ribbon cable is not completely seated properly in the connector at the back of the head? Perhaps it is "almost" seated and works itself loose or breaks connection. Of course this would be intermittent and not consistent in it's bahavior.

Just a thought as I had to reseat my ribbon into this connector when I replaced my head, capping station and ribbon cable a few months back. It is a difficult connector to get to and tough to make sure it is seated.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

davitos said:


> hey guys,
> 
> hopefully you can help me.
> 
> my problem is that after we changed head - i realized ink has somehow invaded on of the slots that the ribbon cable connects and the ink made the connectors/teeth on the cable to oxidize (2 teeth) - thats why we also replaced the ribbon cable. -


I misunderstood. I thought you noticed that ink had gotten on the ribbon cable after it had been plugged into the new head.

After reading the OP again I have another idea. Is the printer failing to home after attempting to reach the spitting station on the far side? Does it always stop in the same place? Is it on the far side of the travel rails near the spitting station?


----------



## davitos (Sep 5, 2007)

hey thanks for all your replies - i will double check the cable that goes into the capping assembly and see if it really is plugged in properly.

@printzilla:
the printer sometimes stops in the middle or left side (opposit to capping station). it travels then stops with all light blinking.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Not to be the bearer of bad news, but, most likley it sounds like a bad motherboard. If it is fused, it may be repairable, otherwise it most likley needs to be replaced. Sorry.


----------



## davitos (Sep 5, 2007)

that is what support told me too...


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

After discussing it with our techs here I believe your problem is either your print head ribbon cable or, a very small possibility, the small jumper board that it attaches to (labeled MMC-B043). We do not believe it is a mainboard problem. The greater probability is that it is your ribbon cable - loose connection or a damaged cable.

Harry


----------



## davitos (Sep 5, 2007)

hi harry,

thanks for your feedback. i will check the cables again.

where is the jumper board located? 

tnx,

d


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

I agree with Harry. From my experience, it does not sound like a motherboard. Also, even if it is not fused, you can fuse it yourself if you are daring, and handy with a soldering iron.


----------



## TJet3Pro (Jun 12, 2008)

I am having a Similar problem except my print head carriage is stuck in the home position and wont cycle on start up.

We have a T Jet3 and it has worked flawlessly for months and has printed some gorgeous prints. When I flip my main switch the shirt loader cycles but than when its the turn of the print head carriage to do the same there is nothing.

Could a dirty ribbon cable connected to theprint head cause this issue. Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance!!


----------

